# good companion breed for pygmy wether



## naomilove (Jan 10, 2017)

Hey guys! Im am brand new here. I just had to put down my 8 year old pygmy doe:tears:I only had two, her (effie) and her brother lundy. Im worried about her brother being alone.. i dont know when to introduce him to a new goat or what kind to get. I personally don't feel ready for a newone but i dont want him to get depressed. They are pygmy goats but hes pretty large and extremely playful, so i want something that cant hold their own with him. Hes already missing his sister terribly and i feel so bad for him. If anyone has any suggestions i would greatly appreciate it 


oh he has horns, probably 65/70 lbs and he is on a special diet for urinary calculi


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would find another Pygmy or Nigerian Dwarf that is an adult. I'm sorry you lost his sister.


----------



## naomilove (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you, its been a rough day. My neighbor has a bunch of rescue goats, do you think i should see if he will interact with them? Hes only been around his mother who passed a few years ago and his sister. These are the only goats ive had... rescued their mom from a very abusive situation. Still learning as i go


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

See if your neighbor would loan you one.


----------



## lilaalil (Sep 5, 2014)

When I had a goat die suddenly, leaving me with only one, that's what I did; borrowed one the same day from my neighbor. They were both females of similar age and size and became friends very quickly. 

If your neighbor rescues goats, they may be happy to even give you one to make space so they can rescue more. But I'd ask for a loan while you look for one to buy, and go from there.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss.:hug:

I agree, see if your neighbor will loan you one of their goats until you find a new buddy for him. 

I know you don't feel ready for one new goat, but I would recommend you eventually get two new younger goats instead of one. Though your goat still has MANY MANY years left ahead of him, I always recommend to people who are looking for a companion for an older goat to get two companions, so they don't have to go through the same "finding" process down the line, no matter what happens. I've gone through this type of situation in the past and it's something NO ONE really wants to do or think about when they are grieving. *hugs* 

I hope everything work out for you and your little goat. I always loved my pygmys when I had them, sweetest goats ever!!


----------



## naomilove (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I took him over and introduced him to my neighbors herd today he was scared but seemed to like having other goats around.and am bringing him home a huge nubian that he seemed to click with. The size difference worries me a little bit but im hoping nothing goes wrong. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. Good luck!


----------



## aribelle2624 (May 28, 2017)

I am in the same situation right now. Do any other animals make good companions for 1 pygmy goat?


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

It would be best to get another goat. Unless they're babies I don't think they usually bond with other species very well. Is there a reason you can't get another pygmy?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I bought two female pygmies (twin sisters)and I had a horse one doe that loved my horse and bonded well with him!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

aribelle2624 said:


> I am in the same situation right now. Do any other animals make good companions for 1 pygmy goat?


Goats are always happiest with other goats. I would try to find another mini of similar age to yours.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

If you can't find a pygmy goat - the Nigerians are about the same size.


----------

